# Inquiry to be a Property Agent / Consultant



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I would like to inquire if its possible to be a freelancer real estate/propety agent or consultant. I am currently employed and would like to get some extra money by doing this real estate. I know few individuals who 85-99% would rent or 50% to buy a property somewhere in marina or other great location (emirates hills, etc ect).. So i am wondering if how to be an agent too. I see that the commission rate is 5% for every successful clients.

Hope you would advice me.

Thanks, 
Hassli


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hassli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to inquire if its possible to be a freelancer real estate/propety agent or consultant. I am currently employed and would like to get some extra money by doing this real estate. I know few individuals who 85-99% would rent or 50% to buy a property somewhere in marina or other great location (emirates hills, etc ect).. So i am wondering if how to be an agent too. I see that the commission rate is 5% for every successful clients.
> 
> ...


Only RERA licensed agents can rent and sell properties in Dubai so contact them to see what are the requirements for the license.

Apart from that you will need an NOC from your current employer if you want to carry out any type of freelance work legally.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I see, i tried to find the info in RERA but can't find it. It seems the real agency is the one who are license and the agents of this licensed company/real estate brokers uses the RERA number on their dealings. 

Would it be possible for me to tie up with real estate agents licensed by rera? 

As soon as I get a freelance job/offer I will try to ask for NOC from my existing employer.

Thanks


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

If you used google it'd very easy to find answers you're looking for:

:: Brokers ::

ll sales, property managers, rental and letting agents employed by a registered Broker office must also be registered on the Brokers’ Register.

The documents required are:

Two (2) passport size photographs
A copy of their passport
A copy of their residence visa
A copy of their labor card (the occupation must be the same as on their employment visa with the same sponsoring company and employed by the registered office (not employed by another business even if the same sponsor)
The application must be on the approved form and signed by the company sponsor


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in AD you don't even need to be accredited to be an agent.
Do keep in mind that if you are attached with a firm you will not get the full 5% - the company will keep the majority of the 5%.


----------

